# Nos Varsity



## momo608 (Feb 16, 2016)

You don't see many of these. What do you do with a NOS 1981 Varsity? It'll be interesting to see what it goes for.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Vintage-1981-Schwinn-Varsity-Cruiser-Bicycle-Sky-Blue-Size-22-122-10-Spd-/291682125401?hash=item43e99c0659:g:R~oAAOSwUuFWu8-m


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 16, 2016)

That is very cool as a time capsule. It is interesting to see exactly how the bikes came from the factory, I'll be watching that one as well.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 17, 2016)

Now that is cool. It will be interesting to see the final price.


----------



## momo608 (Feb 17, 2016)

I thought about bidding on it but I wouldn't know what to do with it. It would be a shame to put it together and a real shame to use it for parts because of the small frame. This needs to go to someone with a big collection to display as is. Would have liked to have seen the bigger box it came in. Looks flawless and like it was stored in a dry place judging by the condition of the cardboard and mint chrome.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 17, 2016)

Frame size is just right for me....but I would be in a quandary about what to do with it also.


----------



## momo608 (Feb 17, 2016)

It's at about $350 shipped right now. If it were a tall frame I think I would go $525 shipped without hesitation. Nicest color that year, great year for decal design, my favorite anyway. At least you have some time to think about it, 11 hours to be exact.



Didn't know these bikes came with the plastic chainstay protector. Wonder how long that was going on?


----------



## momo608 (Feb 17, 2016)

HOLD!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 17, 2016)

momo608 said:


> HOLD!



All that blood shed over crappy old Schwinn nobody even wanted when it was new. What a waste.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 17, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> All that blood shed over crappy old Schwinn nobody even one and when it was new. what a waste.



Troll


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 17, 2016)

Eric Amlie said:


> Troll



Humorless Schwinn collector.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 17, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Didn't know these bikes came with the plastic chainstay protector. Wonder how long that was going on?




I believe they were first used in 1971. There were two different versions, one for thinner stays (e.g. FB) p/n 03 046 and one for thicker EF stays p/n 03 047,


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 17, 2016)

momo608 said:


> You don't see many of these. What do you do with a NOS 1981 Varsity?




I just wanted to add that this is actually a 1980 model (DRxxxxxx serial = April '80, also while I can't read the whole badge number it appears to end in "0"). I also noted that it has a Shimano "UG" (UniGlide) freewheel, which has slightly twisted teeth for improved shifting, I believe the Shimano UG cluster was new for 1980, replacing the Maillard (Schwinn Approved Model F3) cluster used the previous year. Good thing it isn't a "Deluxe Varsity" as then it would have come with the Shimano FF (Front Freewheel) system and Positron II derailleur.


----------



## momo608 (Feb 17, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> I believe they were first used in 1971. There were two different versions, one for thinner stays (e.g. FB) p/n 03 046 and one for thicker EF stays p/n 03 047,




Until now I thought they were an accessory sold after the fact. Not something that was included at no extra charge. So 71 and up you got these on the bikes out of the box?


----------



## momo608 (Feb 17, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> All that blood shed over crappy old Schwinn nobody even one and when it was new. what a waste.




Times have changed. 

Can't help but notice your eyeballing the Schwinn lightweight forum? You want one don't you!


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 17, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Until now I thought they were an accessory sold after the fact. Not something that was included at no extra charge. So 71 and up you got these on the bikes out of the box?




Yes indeed, I *believe* they were standard equipment starting in '71, but it may have been '72 or '73 when they started using them. I'm basing that on original bikes I've owned and studied as well as the fact they are not in the '70 parts catalog but are in the '73. Unfortunately I don't have '71 and '72 parts catalogs to check. BTW, if anybody has a '71 or '72 dealer parts catalog and could verify if they are listed I would appreciate it! They are listed in the pages along with decals and headbadges.


----------



## jnewkirk77 (Feb 17, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> Yes indeed, I *believe* they were standard equipment starting in '71, but it may have been '72 or '73 when they started using them. I'm basing that on original bikes I've owned and studied as well as the fact they are not in the '70 parts catalog but are in the '73. Unfortunately I don't have '71 and '72 parts catalogs to check. BTW, if anybody has a '71 or '72 dealer parts catalog and could verify if they are listed I would appreciate it! They are listed in the pages along with decals and headbadges.




I can tell you the November '72 Super Sport I restored last fall had one, just on the drive side, and it would've been there from new, as the bike had all of 35 miles on it when I had it here.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 17, 2016)

jnewkirk77 said:


> I can tell you the November '72 Super Sport I restored last fall had one, just on the drive side, and it would've been there from new, as the bike had all of 35 miles on it when I had it here.




Thanks for the data point! They were only used on the drive side to protect the chainstay from the chain. Anybody with what they believe are original '71 models that came with these?


----------



## Eric94TA (Feb 19, 2016)

That emerald green is nice. My 72 Collegiate has the chain stay protector.


----------

